# Looking for a game in Muncie, IN (BSU)



## Jim from the River (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a game in Muncie, preferably on the Ball State campus, or at the least near it.

For a little background, I was raised on video games, and I'm unapologetic about that.  They've always been a pretty fundamental part of my entertainment.  That being said, I _am_ looking for something different, otherwise I would just keep playing them.  I get along pretty well with most people, it seems like, so I don't think that would be an issue.  I'm eighteen, and will be nineteen shortly, in case my age is important to my eligibility to join a group.

I've not played in a game yet, because, about a year ago, when myself and ~3 other friends developed an interest in the game, and convinced another friend who had DMed 2nd Edition in the past to DM for us.  Do to various inconveniences we never managed to get the game off the ground, and now I've moved and don't really know many people around here.

I'm familiar with (as much as one can be from just reading the rule books without actually playing) D&D 3.5, but would be willing to learn another system if I can't find a game running 3.5.

I'd really prefer a more laid back group if at all possible.  School's enough stress, and I'm looking for recreation here, not more irritation.

If you don't mind having a virgin player in your group, go ahead and reply.

Also, I apologize for rambling.  I do that sometimes.


----------



## SDRobinson2 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Hey*

We recently lost some player's and are currently looking for some more.  I live just off of Campus over by North Wheeling and we usually get together Saturday mornings.  If you are interested let me know toss me your email adress and i will give you my number or something.


----------



## Jim from the River (Oct 9, 2008)

SDRobinson2 said:


> We recently lost some player's and are currently looking for some more.  I live just off of Campus over by North Wheeling and we usually get together Saturday mornings.  If you are interested let me know toss me your email adress and i will give you my number or something.




Ah, I'm sorry, I regularly (maybe once every 3 weeks or so) go home for the weekend, and  I wouldn't want to join your game only to regularly flake out on you.


----------



## SDRobinson2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh well thats ok we usually either continue playing or just skip till next week.  We all have fairly busy schedules and the GM travels here from Richmond so he can't always make it.  So if you are still interested we would be more than happy to have you.


----------



## Jim from the River (Oct 9, 2008)

Well that sounds great.  

I can't leave the campus this weekend (HvZ) and I'm heading home the weekend after that, but I'd definitely be willing to play the week after that.


----------



## SDRobinson2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Great.  I think i sent you my number so just give me a call and i will fill ya in on the information you'll need and let ya in on our house rules and where we get together and stuff.


----------



## Jim from the River (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh!  Mail... never mind this post.


----------



## ProphetSword (Nov 12, 2008)

Jim from the River said:


> Oh!  Mail... never mind this post.




 Not to bust into other people's thread, but I'm also in Muncie, seeking a group.  If anyone has any openings or is looking for a player or GM (I have many years experience as one), let me know.


----------



## LuciusT (Nov 15, 2008)

Just to throw my hat in the ring too, also in Muncie, looking for players.


----------

